# New Outback 25Rss



## fishfry2 (Sep 8, 2011)

Here it is! Long awaited for us, 2006 25RSS

We are looking forward to more camping


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

Awesome...looks just like mine!









I couldn't help but notice the rear slide was out while it was hooked up to your tow vehicle. I hope you didn't drive with the slide out!









Enjoy your times camping.


----------



## 6J'sWilbraham (Jun 22, 2011)

Owning a 2006 25rss myself, I can assure you that you will get better gas milage with the slide in. Just kidding with you, welcome aboard !! Nice unit !!


----------



## CdnOutback (Apr 16, 2010)

6J said:


> Owning a 2006 25rss myself, I can assure you that you will get better gas milage with the slide in. Just kidding with you, welcome aboard !! Nice unit !!


Maybe it's more aerodynamic with the slide out..............


----------



## 6J'sWilbraham (Jun 22, 2011)

CdnOutback said:


> Owning a 2006 25rss myself, I can assure you that you will get better gas milage with the slide in. Just kidding with you, welcome aboard !! Nice unit !!


Maybe it's more aerodynamic with the slide out..............
[/quote]

Hmmmmm...... good point LOL. Anyone willing to test this theory ?


----------



## fishfry2 (Sep 8, 2011)

6J said:


> Owning a 2006 25rss myself, I can assure you that you will get better gas milage with the slide in. Just kidding with you, welcome aboard !! Nice unit !!


Maybe it's more aerodynamic with the slide out..............
[/quote]

Hmmmmm...... good point LOL. Anyone willing to test this theory ?
[/quote]

LOL we were still at the dealers and they were finishing stuff up inside, as well as working on the hitch. While that would be funny, I think







we did not drive off with the slide out.

We cant wait to head out for this years only trip Columbus day weekend! We are already dreaming of heading to PEI next summer.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

fishfry2 said:


> Here it is! Long awaited for us, 2006 25RSS
> 
> We are looking forward to more camping


Does the 2006 model come with the leaf springs sitting on top of the axles?

My 2005 25RSS had its leaf springs UNDER the axles and ground clearance was terribly short. I had to flip the axle and installed an EZ-flex to raise it about 3". It made a big difference in handling and made dumping the tanks a lot easier.


----------



## Jaydog (Nov 26, 2011)

Very nice rig, we have the 26RKS and it is almost identical as well, enjoy the camping


----------



## T Rex (May 2, 2012)

We just brought our "new" 2006 25RSS home yesterday, getting it ready to go!


----------

